# Eleaf iJust 2 Kit: Honest opinion please



## Waine (19/1/16)

Hi there. I am interested in the abovementioned kit especially for the price of R645 at Sir Vape. Seems almost too good to be true. I like the concept for a social event. It looks cool and easy to carry in my pocket. Also nice to keep for having one juice flavour and not having to clean out atomisers to change juices.

The 2600 Mah battery seems OK?

Does anyone own one and if so, what is your honest opinion? It takes the same coils: EC TC, as my two eLeaf istick 60W, so it will make sense if I stock up on coils that fit 2 different devices. 

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## foGGyrEader (20/1/16)

Waine said:


> Hi there. I am interested in the abovementioned kit especially for the price of R645 at Sir Vape. Seems almost too good to be true. I like the concept for a social event. It looks cool and easy to carry in my pocket. Also nice to keep for having one juice flavour and not having to clean out atomisers to change juices.
> 
> The 2600 Mah battery seems OK?
> 
> ...


 
My first sub-ohm was the iJust2 kit, I have heard some vapers having trouble with the battery; however, not with me. I find that juices which will taste good at low wattages will be very nice in the iJ2 and the battery lasts surprisingly long. So long story short, I still use my iJ2 every day as some flavours are ijust different (haha...I punned) and can be better. You do need a range of mods, it's all different which is the somewhat weird thing with e-liquids and different mods/tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (20/1/16)

A friend of mine has one and it's quite impressive for what it is. No RBA but that can be rectified with the purchase of the Triton's deck, although that deck is very fiddly. It's kinda like a Twisp/Ego device on steroids


----------



## jguile415 (20/1/16)

It doesn't have TC so it would be best to stick to kanthal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine (20/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> It doesn't have TC so it would be best to stick to kanthal


Ok. So must get get the kanthal EC coils. Not the Nickel, blue band or Titanium, red band ones.

Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/16)

I have this kit and am very impressed with it, the battery lasts a fairly long time, the tank chucks a respectable cloud and the flavour is right up there with most of the RTAs I have. The ijust2 is definitely worth it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (20/1/16)

Indeed sir! Stick to Kanthal at .3ohm and above on the iJust battery and all will be good with the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/16)

Waine said:


> Ok. So must get get the kanthal EC coils. Not the Nickel, blue band or Titanium, red band ones.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Correct. Stick with the standard 0.3ohm coils as is supplied with the kit. Do not use the TC coils with this battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/1/16)

I have one as well and have used it every day for the last 2/3 months. It is a good piece of kit, and I have only used the .5 ohm coils. It's a surprisingly good performer for such a simple kit.
Pros:
Pocket friendly
Flavor and vapor production is very good.
It's a dead simple device to use.
Supports pass-through charge while you can vape
Stock .5 ohm coils lasts very well on clear juices like menthols & fruits

Cons :
There is no way to judge battery power left, so it can sometimes leaves you in the lurch when you least expect it.
Tank cannot be completely disassembled for cleaning. Drip-dry is not an option for us impatient folk.
If the tank runs very low on juice, it tends to leak from the air holes so either keep it full, or ensure you stand it upright.
Fill slots are tiny, so you need to ensure you tilt it sideways when filling and that one of the slots is at the bottom. Can be tricky while driving

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Willan (20/1/16)

I am very pleased with it, and have been using it since NOV last year as my full time device.

My business partner who has quite a nice mod is also using this now with no complaints.

One thing I can say is that the fire trigger doesn't last long and breaks really easilly, I expect to replace mine every 4 months.

I would also advise to have one on charge and on your lips. The battery lasts, but it isn't a total powerhouse.

I use USB powerbanks on long outing, I can reliably vape and charge on these power banks as well.

The .3 supplied coil is a tad too harsh, so make sure you stock some .5's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kayzer (20/1/16)

iJust 2 was my first buy in Nov and is perfect for a first timer.

The battery will last a day or two if you're a heavy vaper but much longer otherwise. 

I prefer to use the tank on a higher power mod though, but it's perfect for someone who doesn't intend on building. 

Works great with fruity juices. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

Waine said:


> Hi there. I am interested in the abovementioned kit especially for the price of R645 at Sir Vape. Seems almost too good to be true. I like the concept for a social event. It looks cool and easy to carry in my pocket. Also nice to keep for having one juice flavour and not having to clean out atomisers to change juices.
> 
> The 2600 Mah battery seems OK?
> 
> ...



Hi @Waine
I agree, I think at the price its a great vape for the money.

I only bought the iJust2 tank and have not used it daily but have used it a bit and I am quite impressed. For about R200 for the tank alone (I see VK now has it for R180) its a great deal. @BumbleBee advised me to check it out because he felt it was a great device for the price and I agree.

Its quite an intense vape. Its not subdued or something I would use for first thing in the morning. Not for mindless mouth to lung in my opinion. Its for bigger intensity and clouds. And I found it has very good flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T. (20/1/16)

I have used the kit for about 2 months and its great, the battery last just about a day (almost constant vaping) so get an extra to keep on charge as mentioned above, Used a few VV mods on more than 1 ohm coils previously for 2 years, but still smoked cigarettes. With the Ijust2 I have been stinky free since I started using this kit great clouds and flavour. I am sure there are way better kits out there but for the price this one is a winner.

The only thing is that the stock coils are a bit of a hit and miss, most are great but some are duds.

Check out @shaun patrick thread on Ijust2 hack it helped me quite alot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder (20/1/16)

@Waine why don't you get a Subox Mini, and have a proper device with a proper tank and a proper battery?

I just don't think you're going to be happy with the iJust2 for a long time before you want to upgrade again! You have the Aero, which is a similar device (pocketable), get a Subox and then take the Aero when you want something pocketable. I can promise you, you are going to end up soon buying a mod anyway...


----------



## Schnappie (20/1/16)

I had the subvod kit for just over a week and although brilliant, very stealthy and convenient with the topfill tank the clouds i found a bit lagging and i am just not a fan of the occ coils...

I bought the ijust 2 battery and paired it with the melo2 tank with topfill convenience while i drive and i couldnt be happier with on the go vaping at the moment. The coils for me are just superior to the occ coils. I only use the rba now in my subtank at home.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (21/1/16)

Thanks for all the responses and opinions. I already have 2 Eleaf istick 60w mods with 2 Melo 2 atty. But this ijust 2 looks so cool and hassle free. Love the price. The pale green air flow ring doesn't bother me. Saw some impressive reviews on UTUBE. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

Nuf said...


----------



## E.T. (21/1/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for all the responses and opinions. I already have 2 Eleaf istick 60w mods with 2 Melo 2 atty. But this ijust 2 looks so cool and hassle free. Love the price. The pale green air flow ring doesn't bother me. Saw some impressive reviews on UTUBE.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



For what it costs its great, don't think there is something that can match it in terms of price VS performance ( if there is please inform me because I am a vaping cheapskate)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (21/1/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for all the responses and opinions. I already have 2 Eleaf istick 60w mods with 2 Melo 2 atty. But this ijust 2 looks so cool and hassle free. Love the price. The pale green air flow ring doesn't bother me. Saw some impressive reviews on UTUBE.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Are you using both of the melo 2 tanks? If not just get the Ijust2 battery and stick one of them on they match nicely and its a better tank


----------



## Waine (21/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> Are you using both of the melo 2 tanks? If not just get the Ijust2 battery and stick one of them on they match nicely and its a better tank


@Shnappie Thanks for the tip. Yes I have one Melo 2 on one Eleaf istick 60w TC for office use only and exactly the same set up for home next to my bed. The Twisp Aero is my pocket vaper. At the end of the month I am picking up 2 Ijust 2 kits and one Aromamizer RDA.

I never want to be left hanging without. And I like to play which I will do with the Aromamiser, perfecting the art of coil building. I have already built 3 duel coils on my Fishbone RDA so I have got a taste of coil building and some practice already. 

But thanks to you, it's now nice to know that I can also use the Melo 2 on the iJust.2 battery. I also like the fact that the Melo 2 and the iJust 2 take the same EC coils. So now I will stock up on one type of coil which is super convenient at R50 a coil.

I'm not sure I like Temperature control too much. The vapes seem too dull when my ELeaf istick 60w is on TC. I prefer it on the Variable Wattage setting.

BTW...I'm loving the Melo 2. I made a good starter choice I think.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (17/2/16)

Just a conclusion on the iJust 2. A brilliant starter for anyone wanting to quit cigs! Try get an 0.5 Ohm rather than the factory 0.3 if you are a starter. If you are advanced in vaping then go for the 0.3.

The price for what you get is almost unsurpassable. Besides the clunky fire button, I have no grumbles. More than happy with my 2 units.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

